# Starting TRT on Sustanon 250 - need advice



## Colin (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi everyone, I live in a small country where there is no TRT clinics or any doctors with the necessary background so I’m on my own. 
I’m 55yo and last year my libido dropped from Austin Powers levels to zero. No more morning woods, tried cialis and viagra with poor results. 
I started to lose weight and put myself every day in a gym lifting weight, which is a true life changing but no improvements with my libido. 
My first blood test came with total T at 340 and E2 around 40. I did a PCT with Clomid and Nova for 2 weeks to see if this could help and T went up to 420. 
After that I tried to boost my free T (I can’t find a laboratory who can measure them here) with Proviron and I did get a few boners so I guess it improved a bit, but it’s not a long time solution and not back to “normal” either. 
Pharmacies here only sells Sustanon 250 1ml Vial so I decided to give it a shot. 
Because of the 4 different esters it’s hard to know the frequency and quantity to pin pet week, I’ve read everything from 50mg every 3.5 days to 250mg every 5 days. 
I thought I could front-load 250mg for my first SubQ pin 2 days ago, then move to 125mg every 3.5days. 
I will do some blood work after 2 weeks to control, i have Arimidex on hand just in case.
Besides that, I don’t have any health issues, lost 40 pounds so no more pre diabetic condition and all my levels are good, cholesterol, thyroid, everything. 

Is Sustanon my best option or better to move to Cypionate? 

How long does it take for my T levels to stabilize? 

 I understand everybody is different, but what would be an optimal protocol? 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your struggles, man.

As far a Sustanon goes, I'm really not a fan. In theory, having esters of varied length sounds great, but in practice it almost always leads to unwanted fluctuations. Plenty of dudes absolutely LOVE Sust, but I'd personally recommend starting with Cypionate.

Best of luck!


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi, I’m on TRT as well. If you worry about having stable blood levels, MWF or eod pinning is the best. You have to judge how much you are willing to pin with how much you “feel” your body fluctuates hormonally. No matter what compound you use, pinning more will help your body stay level. 
I pin 100mg TestCyp 2 times per week if I am on just TRT. But I pin MWF when I’m on cycle. Hope this helps. 
Cheers!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 23, 2019)

I started out TRT in the USA with a doctor who puts EVERYONE at Sustanon 250 mg per week to see how the body responds.  He then adjusted from there.

In my case, I was around 235 pounds at the time, and I read between 1100 and 1400 total testosterone @ 250 mg of Sustanon per week.  I prefer the cypionate ester because I feel more stable on it whereas sustanon seemed to give me more energy the first two or three days post injection then everything was slowly down hill until my injection the next week.

I'd even go on to suggest that if you are limited to sustanon, inject 3x per week due to the nature of the faster burning esters in the compound.  With cypionate, 2x per week is fine for me.  Then again, we all respond differently, so you may have to see what works best for you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 23, 2019)

1 injection of the test cyp per week is the best (in my experience). once fully saturated there are no feelings of any peaks or troughs just all smooth sailing (in my experience).

easy to keep track of a once a week injection (its monday or whatever day of the week you picked originally time to inject) 

52 injections per year is another plus with the cyp over the shorter esters.

although a once every 10 weeks an injection of the test u sounds super convenient 

& including the start ups wound be still around less than 8 injections a year 

if you needed to get it to chill out for whatever reason it wont happen anytime soon.


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I started out TRT in the USA with a doctor who puts EVERYONE at Sustanon 250 mg per week to see how the body responds.  He then adjusted from there.
> 
> In my case, I was around 235 pounds at the time, and I read between 1100 and 1400 total testosterone @ 250 mg of Sustanon per week.  I prefer the cypionate ester because I feel more stable on it whereas sustanon seemed to give me more energy the first two or three days post injection then everything was slowly down hill until my injection the next week.
> 
> I'd even go on to suggest that if you are limited to sustanon, inject 3x per week due to the nature of the faster burning esters in the compound.  With cypionate, 2x per week is fine for me.  Then again, we all respond differently, so you may have to see what works best for you.



If you were over 1000 in the trough I’d be amazed if you actually could feel a difference between that and the peak. The “hormone roller coaster” isn’t applicable unless you are dipping under normal levels IMO

Sustanon was invented as a HRT compound to be administered LESS OFTEN (every 2 weeks IIRC).  On cycle or for TRT purposes Sus NEVER has to be eod/MWF pinned

Look at the composition of the esters. Only a small percentage is prop. 

FWIW I pin cyp esters 1x/wk for trt and cycles. I’ve tried it both ways with absolutely zero difference.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 23, 2019)

Jin said:


> If you were over 1000 in the trough I’d be amazed if you actually could feel a difference between that and the peak. The “hormone roller coaster” isn’t applicable unless you are dipping under normal levels IMO
> 
> Sustanon was invented as a HRT compound to be administered LESS OFTEN (every 2 weeks IIRC).  On cycle or for TRT purposes Sus NEVER has to be eod/MWF pinned
> 
> ...



It also could have been the adjustment period for sustanon too.  IDK how to explain it, but my injection was every Thursday, and my weekends always went much better than Monday through Wednesday of the following week.  Come to think of it, my shitty feeling probably came from taking 1 mg of Anastrozole every Monday.  Funny how you figure this stuff out after the fact...  I'd be willing to bet the Anastrozole crashed my estradiol and my injection later during the week helped it to rise post injection.  My lowest non-sensitive estradiol reading during the Sustanon phase was 16.

I can tell you that when he switched me to a mixture of prop and enanthate every other week, I really hated that!  That literally was a hero to zero thing where my trough was 400 two days prior to my injection.  I remember Thankgiving week 2017 all too well where I had a 6.8 estradiol, sensitive, and a 400 total testosterone the Tuesday before my scheduled Wednesday injection because the office was closed for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Colin (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you all for sharing your experience and thoughts. I'm sticking to Sustanon mainly by lack of choice, there's only 1ml vials available here, $10 vial pharmacy grade. After a couple of months I may have to order a different ester like cypionate or else, if I don't get great results with Sustanon. How long before "feeling" an improvement in energy and mood? I'm taking now 125mg every 3 and half days, it's barely noticeable so far, but it's also my second week, and my understanding is that test will start to really kick in after 4 or 6 weeks?


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2019)

2-3 weeks for libido/mood/quality of life improvements. 6 weeks you’re near full effect for muscle growth/recovery.

that was my experience first going from hypogonadal to trt using sust.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2019)

no need to complicate as ppl said......1 pin a wk, tes e or c

Done


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2019)

Everyone wanted sustanon back in the day. Sust and omnadren. Now everyone is against sust...dont get it. Sust is awesome if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 27, 2019)

Sus is the shit


----------



## Maijah (Jun 27, 2019)

I would not start with sus for try, but that's just me. Good luck brother


----------



## Seeker (Jun 27, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Everyone wanted sustanon back in the day. Sust and omnadren. Now everyone is against sust...dont get it. Sust is awesome if you know what you're doing.



Lol not everyone.  just the internet sheeple who regurgitate what they read on the boards.


----------



## Colin (Jul 10, 2019)

UPDATE
So it's been 3 weeks.
I'm pining Sustanon 250 because that's the only thing available here, I will order Cypionate overseas if it's better but so far I'm in the trial period. 
After a first injection of a 250mg/1ml vial, I'm taking a half vial every 3 days (125mg every 3 days). I was worried about peaks and valleys, I don't bother pining 2 or 3 times a week because it's subcutaneous in the belly with a insulin half inch 29 gauge needle so absolutely painless. After 12 days, ED was gone. It's a great feeling, its life changing! 
I can only find here 1ml vials, so I just fill up two syringe and keep the second one preloaded for the next shot 3 days later. I will receive a 10ml vial this week, so I can start now use the right amount I need and not fill up 2 syringe at a time.

This is today's blood work, last pin was Sunday 125mg, my next injection is today 125mg (every 3 days).

Estradiol ( E2) 58.19 pg/mL (min-max range 7.63 - 42.6)
Prolactin (Roche) Prolactine 19.69 ng/mL (min-max range 4.60 - 21.40)
Testosterone (Roche) Testosterone 10.97 ng/mL (min-max range 2.8 - 8.0)

I have on hand Anastrozole, would I need to take 0.25mg once a week to keep Estrogen lower?
How about Testosterone, am I too high? Do I need to start lowering my doses? Or do I wait next blood work in a couple of weeks? 

Thanks for your insights!


----------



## Colin (Jul 10, 2019)

I forgot to give my blood test 3 weeks ago before starting Sustanon:
Estradiol ( E2) 14.12 pg/mL (now 58.19 after 3 weeks of Sustanon 250/week)
Testosterone (Roche) Testosterone 4.10 ng/mL (now 10.97 after 3 weeks of Sustanon 250/week)

A couple of months ago my Test was in the 2.40 ng/mL and Estradiol 78 pg/mL and I felt like crap.


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2019)

If it's truly a TRT dose you want, you could cut back to 150 mg per week or so. Your testosterone level and estradiol level should both lower to within range. You'll still feel great, I promise.


----------



## Colin (Jul 11, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> If it's truly a TRT dose you want, you could cut back to 150 mg per week or so. Your testosterone level and estradiol level should both lower to within range. You'll still feel great, I promise.



Will do! Next injection 100mg instead of 125mg, then 75mg and cruise at 2 times 75mg a week to see how it goes. I need this for my ED. 
Took 0.25mg Arimidex today, will take 0.25mg once a week, it’s not much but I don’t know how this will affect my numbers. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2019)

Over the years, I've come to the opinion that I want to run my trt at as low a dose as possible to still feel good, but minimize any unwanted side effects. I didn't get anything extra from higher "trt" doses except acne. Battled that for years.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 11, 2019)

100mgs/week keeps the soldier saluting for me.

CJ is right, keep it just in that sweet spot.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 15, 2019)

Hell take that 250 and cut it in half and pin that 2x's per week a lot are on 200 mlg per week of cyp..... Ull be good, sounds like its working for u very well


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2019)

I completely enjoy the ride so far, 250mg/week (125mg twice a week) changed my life. I ordered 10ml vials so I can draw exactly what I need to find the sweet spot for TRT cruising. 9 months ago I was giving up life. Seriously. I felt like I was going to die within the next 2 years. Diet (lost 60 pounds of fat) and lifting weight saved my life. TRT is to fully live it.


----------

